# not returning to work after maternity leave



## kassyk2000 (8 Dec 2008)

Im currently on maternity leave and I have a stressful job. Always understaffed, no breaks, no payrise in over a year of working there. While pregnant I had to work in an extremely noisy environment where i couldnt hear my phone ringing on my desk with the ringer on the loudest it could go. Suffered from severe migraines etc. Roof collapsed outside door to my office. I know that if i hadnt been pregnant I would have started looking for another job.

Im so stressed about having to go back into this evironment. If i decide not to go back to work due to those reasons, will I be able to claim jobseekers benefit straight away after being on maternity leave.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Dec 2008)

Your employer is obliged to provide a safe place for you to work in.
The situation you describe does not sound to me like a safe place of work with that level of noise etc. I would suggest a visit to your doctor and see if he would recommend returning to that environment.


----------



## kassyk2000 (8 Dec 2008)

thanks for the reply.

Im going to go to citizens advice. I know they have several files on my employer alone. They will be able to back me up.


----------



## michaelm (10 Dec 2008)

kassyk2000 said:


> If i decide not to go back to work due to those reasons, will I be able to claim jobseekers benefit straight away after being on maternity leave.


You can just give your employer 2 weeks(or whatever) notice, ahead of your return date, that you are leaving as of your return date.  Then go in to a welfare office on the return date and tell them that you left your job for stress/health reasons, you want to sign on, and you are looking and available for a suitable job.  It'll probably take 9+ weeks to get anything from them.  Don't be fobbed off.


----------

